# Does MikeÂ´s CD help even those who donÂ´t have English as a mother tongue?



## 19475

Hello, I have had IBS-D for 14 years now. I heard on the news the other day that the current research showed that hypnotherapy had given a positive effect for many of IBS suffers. I have bought a kind of self hypnotherapy CD here (I live in Scandinavia), but this CD is not made just for IBS, but for general relaxation added by some words on normal bowel movements. Now after reading this forum, I would like to buy MikeÂ´s CD and give it a try. One thing I am a bit worried about, though, is if the CD can give a positive effect even those who donÂ´t have English as a mother tongue? I understand English quite well, but not perfectly and thatÂ´s why I wonder if itÂ´s okay in case I donÂ´t understand every single word which is said on the CD. What do you think? IÂ´d be thankful for any kind of advice/information


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hello Aurora and Welcome !







We have had several people who do not have English as their mother tongue complete the program very successfully. I know that we have had a few post on this BB before - one spoke Dutch, the other German, and they not only found that their IBS was greatly improved, but it helped their English!If you look on the http://www.IBSCDS.com website, you will see that the program has been sold in over 30 countries, so the language issue does not seem to be a problem.The program is from England, so the accent is British, rather than an American English accent, but he speaks very clearly and slowly. (You can listen to a sample of the audio on the above site.)Feel free to ask any other questions if you have them. They are also happy to help you on the website as well.All the best to you and enjoy your journey to feeling better.


----------



## 19475

Marilyn,Thank you for your kind reply! IÂ´m relieved to read your message and I have just now ordered MikeÂ´s CD. ItÂ´s a good bonus that many of the users who donÂ´t have English as their mother tongue have found the CD helpful not only for IBS but also for English improvement!







IÂ´m now looking forward to begin the program and hope that it will help my IBS-D!Thanks again, Marilyn, and have a nice day!


----------



## cookies4marilyn

You are very welcome, Aurora, and I hope you are feeling better soon! Take care.


----------

